# Last day buck with my son...



## rabbitslayer (Sep 17, 2007)

Had the best hunt of my life this year helping my 12-year old son with his archery deer hunt. Just like life we had our ups and downs, but he was able to pull it off with only 10 minutes left in the hunt with a perfect heart shot and watched his buck go down just seconds from when he shot it. Couldn't have asked for a better way to end the hunt!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Awesome!!! Congrats to your son on his first! May there be many more to come!!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

From the smile on his face it looks like he had a great time.
Congratulations!!!


----------



## woodskis (Sep 20, 2012)

sometimes the quality of the trophy is not measured by size and species, but rather the circumstances of the hunt and hunter. Based on this, I would say that is one of the best bucks ever taken. Well done!!!!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

GREAT Job Dad!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I was just in your scenario and it was awesome!! Congrats to you and your son:grin:


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

That is so cool! He'll never forget it or the opportunity to be with dad when it happened. Congrats to both of you.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Congrats to you and your son!! What a great story.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Congats to both of you/ Another premium hunt story for 2015.

Cheddar


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

Great job! He definitely looks like he had a great time!


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

You put a big smile on MY face!


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

The matching father/son war paint on your facesos awesome! Great job with the harvest young man! An archery harvest challenges grown men, accomplishing it at 12 truly is a feat in itself. Thanks for sharing, I love these posts!


----------

